# butter fingers



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

So, has anyone else been able to enjoy the same thing that just happened to me. I have my container of dusted flies in hand as I walk over to my tanks to feed. For some unknown reason I just dropped the stupid thing and half the flies ended up all over the floor. Good thing my frog room is in the basement or my wife would kill me.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have left a container of dusted flies on the ground and accidentally hit it, but the worst was when I just started culturing flies. I had a plastic deli cup with a lid that just didn't seem to want to go on. So what do I do, press harder. Next thing you know, my hand goes down, the cup splits, fruit flies everywhere. "Laura get the vacuum." It was fun :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

*yep*

been there, done that. And you are right, the vacuum is the best thing for a dumped over fruit fly container.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Just last week I was feeding my frogs with a mature culture and forgot to put the lid on...........the culture was on the kitchen table......flies swarming everywhere! My partner was NOT amused.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Me Too. Last week, a booming culture, top off, ends up on the floor. FFs everywhere, plus some media on the rug. YEAH! Grace is definetly not my middle name. 
I feel everyones pain in this thread.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I have escaped fruit flies all over the house. It's MY house, and anyone who chooses to share it with me either gets used to it, or moves out. My latest foster kids who would bring friends home for dinner just told them to pretend they were pepper. 8)


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

once did the same w/ 1,000 adult cricket in the house !! Tryed for all about 10 seconds to catch them , decided it was futile . Grabed the vac. you should have seen the look of panic on my girlfriend face . PRICELESS!
I can now look back in fondness . 
Happy frogging ,accidents and all.
Darren


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I was feeding the frogs and had to stop by Fry's to return a boxed set of DVDs. I was having trouble getting it in the bag, so I flipped it upside down and had no trouble getting it in, but then realized it was the same hand that I was holding the cup of FFs in. Oops.

Also, I bought a box of 3 week crickets at the reptile show a few years ago in October to feed a baby beardie I'd also purchased at the show the day before. I had to leave them in the car all night (I was staying with my parents, and while my mom allowed the lizard, she draws the line at crickets), so I was worried they were dead the next morning. So I opened the box, and the screen on the side came out. After I closed up the box, I realized I'd forgotten to put the screen back in, so I put it on top thinking that they wouldn't be able to get out. Boy was THAT a mistake. The box was in the bathroom down the hall. I realized they weren't dead when I saw one climbing up the wall behind my monitor. The little bleeping things were everywhere. I had to chase down 250 1/2 inch long crickets from all around my apartment.


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Our Oreck Bug Vac is a godsend when it comes to situations like this one.......(yeah it's happened once or twice :lol: )


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

That hasn't happened to me yet but i have had incidence where i for get to tap the culture and just open it with a bunch of flies jumping around. Im i the only person that has done that?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, those stories are priceless. I dusted my flies, phone rang, flies scaled the sides of the container and come out all over. ARGH! Hey, they normally don't do that! Yes, it was time to wash the deli cup, it got a bit 'encrusted' with the vitamins.

Any non frogger just wouldn't understand the feeling of having a stray hydei crawling on your leg, instead of killing it, you carefully pick it up and feed to your azureus....yeahhhh...just a little extra treat from daddy :lol: hehe


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

I commonly have that problem where i forget to tap the culture however i am yet to have any major spills.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

How about trying to sweep flys off your bed all night with out the girl noticing. I get messy when feeding the frogs so there are always some hangin out in my room.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive got that soo beat! I was pulling out a fresh clutch of Citronella eggs and the bottom of the tuperware fell out and capsized the eggs in the frog tank. Dark gravel makes it hard to find the eggs. It took me several minutes to find and right the eggs on the lid. I began drinking after the stress, oh wait I dont need to use stress as an excuse to drink. Im happy to say that all but one survived. Im extra careful now.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

had tube of 1/4 in. crickets had the top off just for a 10 seconds. looked like one of those science projects with the volcano and the lava coming out.
i guess you are not a real herper unless you have/had escaped "food" in your abode.
for those who haven't will have this "problem" some day. 
i am always loosing a couple of bugs a week. i guess that must be why i have a healthy spider population in the room where the frogs are.

walt


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

armed2teeth said:


> Ive got that soo beat! I was pulling out a fresh clutch of Citronella eggs and the bottom of the tuperware fell out and capsized the eggs in the frog tank. Dark gravel makes it hard to find the eggs. It took me several minutes to find and right the eggs on the lid. I began drinking after the stress, oh wait I dont need to use stress as an excuse to drink. Im happy to say that all but one survived. Im extra careful now.


Want one to beat that? We keep our eggs in a shoe box size tupperware container. A few years ago they were all in glass petri dishes and they were kept in our living room (we've since switched to plastic and have a frog room  ). 

I was taking a nap on the couch. My brother (who lived with us at the time) was straightening things up and accidently knocked the entire container of eggs onto the floor (probably about a dozen clutches). The impact shattered many of the petri dishes and sent eggs flying. He woke me up with a "UUmm Sarah I didn't mean to do it. I'm so sorry..." We had to pick the glass out of the eggs with tweazers.

Amazingly some of them still made it. Thankfully they were all different enough that when they morphed there was no mistaking what they were. I think my brother thought I was going to kill him because he kept saying "I'm so sorry. I'm so sorry" for about a week and was shaking for about two days afterword...


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats bad. 

Im surprised that any of the eggs made it, they can be real delicate sometimes and tough as nails the next.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*fly's*

I must have accidentally mixed 2 different strains...then 2 weeks later I opened a fully loaded container and what seemed like a thousand fly's FLEW OUT!...having regained their ability to fly by crossbreeding.....That is a mistake you only try to make once.

SPH


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

*New fruitfly / cricket species*

I accidentally dumped a cluture of fruitflies into my large cricket community box. I decided that there was no harm in it. Now I have wingless fruitflies that jump and have these funny looking heads. I couldn't resist. Sorry. Gaaahahahahahahahha!

Our cat loves to watch the feeder crickets that we put in a small keeper prior to feeding. Welllll, my 10 year old left the keeper on the TINY table next to the tank where we have 3 fence lizards. AND the cat also loves to watch the lizards from that same tiny table. OK now, combine those two elements with a clumsy cat. These items are at one end of the sofa.

My wife was busy enjoying a nice nap at the other end of the sofa. She is NOT a bug person and tolerates them only for the sake of the creatures. So the cat gets excited at being able to watch crickets and lizards. Being clumsy, he knocks the keeper onto the sofa. The keeper spills open and....yes! the unthinkable. My wife becomes a host to crickets who see her hair and shirt as a potential nesting place.

She took several showers, screamed very loudly and swore that no bug would survive another night in the house.

We've managed to get the 4 beds in the garage and we're using bottled water to bathe. She leaves food at the door and refuses to enter. The boys, and I, are comfortable now that the new TV arrived!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Just last night I was talking to the wife, trying to keep her occupied as a 1/2" Cricket strolled across the kitchen floor. She has threatened to leave me if I get any more animals!
Oh well... the creatures like me better anyway! She isn't a bug lover.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I dropped an open ff culture on the floor, then kicked it when I bent over to pick it up (imagine 2 year old trying to pick up a ball). 

Flies scattered across the entire dining room! I was going to run to get the vacuum but my cat beat me to it. He had a blast hunting down and eating as many as he could find in half an hour. 

Eventually I got bored watching him and afraid they'd crawl out of sight, so I got the vacuum....

Now I take the cultures outside to tap them into the deli cup to dust them, then securely replace culture lid before entering house. At least if I drop the deli cup I'll only have 30 or so to worry about vs hundreds.

Jill


----------



## joshuatree (Nov 14, 2005)

My wife hates crickets!

My tokay's lid doesn't fit the best and a few of his dinner items have broken out before. Two nights ago I was trying to be a sweet husband and was talking to my wife in bed. About 2 inches away from her head I see a lone cricket threatening to climb right up her hair. I try to slowly reach over and grab it without breaking stride in the conversation. Little jerk falls back behind the bed....He the re-appears about 5 minutes later. I reach and am busted in the attempt.


----------

